# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  The future of sex

## qiouxdoll

There is a paragraph in "trisome" describing the future human attitude towards gender relations and marriage. In one sentence, it is summarized as "no one cares about marriage and no one cares whether they are male or female. According to the description in the book, future humans don't care if they have sex with the opposite sex or same sex, and no one wants to be tied up by marriage. Many of them even go to hundreds of thousands of sex parties in a calamity. I have to say that Da Liu's thoughts are still very far-sighted and are not restrained by the current stereotypes. Da Liu sees it through. I am convinced that in the future, marriage will gradually die. One person is likely to date several people at the same time. Of course, the object of dating may also be the opposite sex or same sex. No one will worry about whether you like women or men. What is your opinion? More and more realistic sex dolls are another way to no marriage.

----------


## thugsforlife

Don't know what to think of it, really. Maybe this industry will grow, but real partners that I chat with using adult personals are still better in my book.

----------

